# New V-Cube Packaging?



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got my new V-Cube 5 from amazon.com via free Gift Cards from Swag Bucks. It came in a black and blue Triangle shaped box. Is this their new packaging, or did I receive a counterfeit V-Cube?


----------



## ChrisBird (Mar 6, 2010)

Picture please.

But swagbucks and other sites like that seem to me like a waste of time.


----------



## Zava (Mar 6, 2010)

it's just new packaging, not a fake cube, don't worry 
could you post a picture of it? I just know they have a new one, but don't actually know the look of it.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> But swagbucks and other sites like that seem to me like a waste of time.




Its not as I said, I just got a free V-Cube. There's no offers to complete, no ads. All you have to do is search with their search engine, which BTW, Is a Google-based search engine.




Zava said:


> it's just new packaging, not a fake cube, don't worry
> could you post a picture of it? I just know they have a new one, but don't actually know the look of it.





My camera is broken, and My roommate is asleep. I got a video of the unboxing, I'll try to get a pic and upload it tomorrow.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 6, 2010)

what could have possibly happened, is that a knock off company bought the cube, and re-packaged it for a higher price. I would always recommend using the real production site when buying products


----------



## Zava (Mar 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> what could have possibly happened, is that a knock off company bought the cube, and re-packaged it for a higher price. I would always recommend using the real production site when buying products



ignorant guy...is ignorant


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's the Picture:


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Here's the Picture:









It's...beautiful...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 6, 2010)

That looks awesome.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

Can't wait for my V-Cube series


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the Picture:
> ...




Thanks Chris, I've never posted an image before. I went to the source of the page to find the url. Is there an easier way?

It's sick, right?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, um, I right clicked it, and selected "copy image location", and then I put that inside the tags.

I *think* that's the simplest way, but I'm not computer person. D:

And yes, it is! 0:
I'm in envy.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ah, um, I right clicked it, and selected "copy image location", and then I put that inside the tags.
> 
> I *think* that's the simplest way, but I'm not computer person. D:
> 
> ...


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


>




It works for me on the forums, but not on flickr.....


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

Heres a video of it. I used the webcam from an iMac in the library(that's why I'm talking so quietly) What do you think of the quality? I might just use this instead of buying a new camera


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 7, 2010)

Just look at that sexy beast.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Just look at that sexy beast.




OffT I just noticed that in the bottom right corner of the pic you can see our bathroom rug that's been in the hall for weeks in the same spot haha

OT I wonder If the v6 and v7 will be the same colors.... The old box was blue so maybe the 6 and 7 will be orange and red? Just a guess....


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 7, 2010)

@Alex DiTuro. Quality is great, but your talking is too soft. So unless you can get this iMac out of the library, don't use it. Someone started talking to me on MSN and it scared me.

I'd pay $50 just for that new box.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> unless you can get this iMac out of the library



I could try but the librarians might not like it = o




> I'd pay $50 just for that new box.



Sure! Do you have paypal?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm, I received my black V5 yesterday and it had old packaging.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, I received my black V5 yesterday and it had old packaging.





Hmm... Interesting. The packaging it came in looks legit. The booklet even comes with assembly intructions =DDDDD. If the packaging is fake, then they did a hell of a job.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, I received my black V5 yesterday and it had old packaging.



I know  I bought a black v-cube set with my brother about a month ago. I wish we'd waited >.<.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 7, 2010)

try email v-cube company with this sexy box? ive never seen that


----------



## Zava (Mar 7, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I received my black V5 yesterday and it had old packaging.
> ...



not fake, the head of the hungarian Rubik's Studio told me they have a new packaging just the day before you posted this topic.
looks sexy  I might consider buying a new black v5 just for the box


----------



## janelle (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah they do have new packaging.


> V-CUBE™ packaging has taken on a new look! A unique; one-of-a-kind appearance has been given to our exceptional products, offering a distinctive look and amazing icon that is so attractive, it’s hard to resist! The packaging now comes complete with its own cube stand and is covered with a unique triangular casing that shows off your cube while protecting it. We are confident that you will love and enjoy this new packaging!


http://www.v-cubes.com/info/news.php


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 7, 2010)

That packaging looks beast, i want to buy a v-cube now. But i'm saving up for a Pyraminx Crystal


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

yea their website is updated and it looks like that v-cube isnt a K/O 

the packaging looks awesome XD

and im exploring the new website also


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 7, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> yea their website is updated and it looks like that v-cube isnt a K/O
> 
> the packaging looks awesome XD
> 
> and im exploring the new website also



and it also looks like they have and products and pictures of their other cubes


----------



## Parity (Mar 7, 2010)

How can I find this on swagbucks?
I look threw every page.


----------



## Logan (Mar 7, 2010)

Woah!!! I guess I haven't gone to the site in a while... I love the new site design!

EDIT: https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php

look at the flash animation. The cubes have the wrong/different color scheme!


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 7, 2010)

I went to the V-CUBE Store link, and it had a picture of the 6x6 and it said "Order now, *You do not want to miss the chance to own the V-CUBE 6*.

Does this imply that they will take away the option of buying the 6x6 cube, and quite possibly, the 7x7 and 5x5 along with it? I don't know why they would do that, they would lose a lot of customers.

I'd also like to point out that they now claim that higher order cubes are "in the making".


----------



## Parity (Mar 7, 2010)

cAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND THE V-CUBE 5 ON SWAGBUCKS STORE PAGE?
I can't find it.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2010)

He bought the cube with a gift card, if I read correctly.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 7, 2010)

Go back and read.


----------



## Logan (Mar 7, 2010)

Parity said:


> cAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIND THE V-CUBE 5 ON SWAGBUCKS STORE PAGE?
> I can't find it.



iF YOU WOULD HAVE READ HIS POST, YOU WOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT HE BOUGHT IT WITH GIFT CARDS. Aren't I cool for typing in caps?


----------



## c1829 (Mar 7, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> I went to the V-CUBE Store link, and it had a picture of the 6x6 and it said "Order now, *You do not want to miss the chance to own the V-CUBE 6*.
> 
> Does this imply that they will take away the option of buying the 6x6 cube, and quite possibly, the 7x7 and 5x5 along with it? I don't know why they would do that, they would lose a lot of customers.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that they now claim that higher order cubes are "in the making".



I think that means that they will stop making regular v-cube 6s when they start making the 6bs


----------



## Logan (Mar 7, 2010)

c1829 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the V-CUBE Store link, and it had a picture of the 6x6 and it said "Order now, *You do not want to miss the chance to own the V-CUBE 6*.
> ...



But it says that for all of them. My guess is they're exaggerating. Making people think they'll be gone soon (months) and they'll buy them now. When they will really be gone in a few years. They aren't lying, but they aren't telling the whole truth. Just one of the many tactics of business


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

they must have taken the v-cube out of its real box, and re packaged it in their own box. V-cube doesnt have different packaging


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> they must have taken the v-cube out of its real box, and re packaged it in their own box. V-cube doesnt have different packaging



i take that back. go to their site


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> they must have taken the v-cube out of its real box, and re packaged it in their own box. V-cube doesnt have different packaging



have you read ANYTHING in the past 2 pages?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 7, 2010)

Parity said:


> How can I find this on swagbucks?
> I looked through every page.




Thank you Chris, Danny and Logan. Go to the Gift Card and Rewards link in the Swag Store, Amazon GCs should be on the second page.




masterofthebass said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > they must have taken the v-cube out of its real box, and re packaged it in their own box. V-cube doesnt have different packaging
> ...




Don't you hate it when people post to thread without reading it? Oh and CubesOfTheWorld, Nice work for double-posting... o.o

Looks like they raised the prices of all the V-Cubes, too >.<


----------

